# can anyone tell me what might be going on here????



## ron#01busa (Jan 27, 2010)

rbc 5.67 range 4.10 to 5.60

mcv 79 80-98

mch 26.1 27.0-34.0

tsh 15.370 0.450 to 4.500

thyroxine 7.1 4.5 to 12.0

t3 uptake 34 24to39

free thyroxine index 2.4 1.2 to 4.9


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

ron#01busa said:


> rbc 5.67 range 4.10 to 5.60
> 
> mcv 79 80-98
> 
> ...


Well, labs indicate hypothyoid. TSH very high w/ FT4 (free thyroxine) pretty much below mid-range and probably falling still as there is a lag time.

Here is a good place to look up your CBC labs and other labs........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/cbc/test.html

RBC seems high w/ the other 2 low. You can read all about it @ the above link.

So, has the doctor placed you on throxine replacement? Does he/she plan on any other tests such as................

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies), ANA (antinuclear antibodies), TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and Thyroglobulin Ab as well as thyroid binding inhibitory immunoglobulins (TBII.)

How are you feeling? Pretty bad; tired, worn out?

PS: Just saw on another thread you started that you are on thyroxine? Yes?


----------

